# Wow, some had the timing down



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Love this photo or Oregon's Mt. Hood:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Couple more shots of our weather I just shot.  I love it when sun is shining, and you see these clouds coming too!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2015)

Gorgeous denise..everything looks so clean after a good rainfall


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, I love the smell and all  I will be taking more photos now, and practicing my macro, which is my fave.  Strictly amateur so far.  I hope others will post weather photos and any of their photography as well!! Gotta run to the store now, see you later alligator


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2015)

We got 3 inches of snow today!! I just love Texas!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's a pic of our front sidewalk ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice photos Denise!  Ken, at least you're getting some moisture, the drought in Texas has been terrible, even made your wife lose her beautiful garden.  Here's the park from our walk yesterday, been cold and snowy all week.  Had to shovel a few paths for our dog in the yard today, snow's around 7-8" in spots, and with his arthritis, he doesn't plow through it like he used to in his younger days.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Great Photos Ken, thank you for adding them, yeehaw!  Wow, I forget Texas gets snow too!!  I love these shots, but I do hope you were helping your wife, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

LOL, oh good one Phil, now that's catching a shot, wow!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Love this shot too Seabreeze, it's so neat to see what all the other members are getting weather-wise!!  You and Ken have the wide, open spaces, love it!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice photos Denise!  Ken, at least you're getting some moisture, the drought in Texas has been terrible, even made your wife lose her beautiful garden.  Here's the park from our walk yesterday, been cold and snowy all week.  Had to shovel a few paths for our dog in the yard today, snow's around 7-8" in spots, and with his arthritis, he doesn't plow through it like he used to in his younger days.



We ended up with 4 to 6 inches!! Rain/sleet predicted for today, 70 predicted for Tuesady!! Its been a roller coaster ride this season!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Yes, I love the smell and all  I will be taking more photos now, and practicing my macro, which is my fave.  Strictly amateur so far.  I hope others will post weather photos and any of their photography as well!! Gotta run to the store now, see you later alligator



When I got a good camera I was surprised to find how much I love taking macros of flowers.  I figured the best way to get more creative was to join a photo-a-day for a year website.  I stayed on for about 200 days. 

Not a photo from today - too early yet:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2015)

The only problem I have with photos on the internet is that most are photo shop, I enjoy members actual photos


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> The only problem I have with photos on the internet is that most are photo shop, I enjoy members actual photosView attachment 15136



I rarely put on a photo that is not my own and if I do then I say so.


----------



## littleowl (Feb 28, 2015)

I always put photo's on that are taken by myself.
All I normally do is crop bits I do not want.


----------



## oldman (Feb 28, 2015)

Another fun day in the snow. (Sorry for the dark photo. I had to use a filter because it was so bright with the sun hitting the snow.)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> We got 3 inches of snow today!! I just love Texas!!!
> View attachment 15123View attachment 15124



We ended up with 4 to 6 inches after I took this photo (North of Dallas)..


----------

